

Show HN: Forget LinkedIn. MercuryPuzzle evaluates your talents. - Mindphreaker
https://www.mercurypuzzle.com/login

======
Mindphreaker
Additional Info:

MercuryPuzzle let's you self-evaluate your skills and talents and gives you
the chance to find your dream job.

After one year of development we partnered with companies like Microsoft and
Oracle (more to follow) to achieve this goal.

Here is my profile as an example (you can control in detail who can see your
assessment data): <https://mercurypuzzle.com/alexander-birke/assessment>

Use HNROCKS as invite code to exclusively pre-register.

------
blooban
This idea rocks, but what about privacy? How can I control which company gets
access to my assessment data?

~~~
Mindphreaker
Thanks! Privacy is extremely important to us. Our main goal was that everyone
has complete control about who can see your data. You can explicitly set each
section to private, your contacts, or public. Furthermore, before you haven't
shared your profile info to a company they are not allowed to access your
data.

------
duiker101
What does "authorize 5 minute coffee break for our developer team" mean?

~~~
Mindphreaker
Everytime a user requests a code using this checkbox a "coffee-bell" rings in
our office :D

~~~
duiker101
Ah! nice! Enjoy the coffee for me to! looks nice, i'm looking forward to see
more!

